# charmant / ravissant



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
dans la phrase suivante, lequel convient mieux pour remplacer charmante ?
*Il est tout content d'avoir rencontré une fille charmante lors de son dernier voyage.*
*agréable / ravissante*

Merci de m'éclairer !


----------



## Chimel

"Ravissant" est très proche de "charmant". "Agréable" est plus général, plus vague et exprime moins cette idée de séduction.


----------



## Puss

Bonjour,
Une vieille dame peut être charmante, sans être ravissante.  Agréable est effectivement plus neutre.


----------



## Chimel

C'est vrai, mais l'exemple d'Anna concernait justement une jeune fille, et non une vieille dame...


----------



## Monicaallred

La phrase d'Anna parle d'une jeune fille. Mais et s'il s'agissait d'un jeune homme ? Ravissant serait encore un synonyme de charmant ?


----------



## Maître Capello

En emploi courant, _ravissant_ n'est pas synonyme de _charmant_, contrairement à _agréable_ ou_ plaisant_. Comme Puss l'a relevé plus haut, on peut très bien être charmant sans pour autant être d'une grande beauté.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est même souvent ajouté à titre de compensation aux personnes qui ne se distinguent pas par leur beauté !


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci, Maitre et Bezoard !  Je n'ai pas fait très attention en lisant les réponses précédentes. Pardon.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour Bezoard, dans l'avant-dernier poste vous voulez dire ravissant ou charmant ?


----------



## Bezoard

Charmant, bien sûr. On peut avoir du charme sans être ravissant.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci Bezoard.

Donc ravissant implique être beau plutôt ?


----------



## Bezoard

Joli, oui.


> *2.* _Cour._ [Sens affaibli] Qui est très joli, très agréable à voir, à entendre.
> *a)* [En parlant d'une pers. (surtout d'une femme, d'un enfant), d'un (petit) animal] _Je vous trouve ravissante, ma chère; vous avez des bras, un teint, des épaules..._ (Maupass., _Contes et nouv._, t. 1, Bord du lit, 1883, p. 898).[_Le petit chat_] _sera donc beau, il est déjà ravissant_ (Colette, _Mais. Cl._, 1922, p. 240).


RAVISSANT : Définition de RAVISSANT


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> [...]on peut très bien être charmant sans pour autant être d'une grande beauté.


 Et vice-versa.   À moins de le dire sur un ton ironique (antiphrase), je ne dirais pas  «_ charmant(e)_ » en parlant d'une personne ravissante/d'une grande beauté qui serait par ailleurs antipathique/désagréable.     
À mon avis les personnes « charmantes » sont non seulement « jolies » mais aussi/avant tout « gentilles / sympathiques ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Et vice-versa. À moins de le dire sur un ton ironique (antiphrase), je ne dirais pas «_ charmant(e)_ » en parlant d'une personne ravissante/d'une grande beauté qui serait par ailleurs antipathique/désagréable.


Tout à fait.



Nicomon said:


> À mon avis les personnes « charmantes » sont non seulement « jolies » mais aussi/avant tout « gentilles / sympathiques ».


D'accord pour dire que les personnes charmantes sont « gentilles / sympathiques », mais je ne suis pas d'accord pour dire qu'elles sont « non seulement jolies ». On ne dirait certes pas de quelqu'un qu'il est _charmant_ s'il est repoussant, mais il n'est pas non plus nécessaire qu'il soit beau pour pouvoir être qualifié ainsi.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> À mon avis les personnes « charmantes » sont non seulement « jolies » mais aussi/avant tout « gentilles / sympathiques ».


_À mon avis les personnes « charmantes » sont *non seulement *« jolies »_ 



Maître Capello said:


> On ne dirait certes pas de quelqu'un qu'il est _charmant_ s'il est repoussant, mais il n'est pas non plus nécessaire qu'il soit beau pour pouvoir être qualifié ainsi.


Entièrement d'accord.


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée si ce n'était pas clair, mais il y a bien le mot « jolies » dans  « non seulement jolies ».
Je voulais dire qu'elles sont jolies, mais pas que...     





> *Sens 1*
> Qui plaît, qui a beaucoup de charme.
> *Synonymes :* *joli*, plaisant
> *Traduction anglais :* charming
> *Sens 2*
> Qui est *agréable*.
> *Exemple :* Ils ont passé une charmante soirée.
> *Synonymes :* agréable, enchanteur, amène, exquis, sympathique, plaisant


Dans mon vocabulaire,_ joli_ et _beau_ ne sont pas synonymes.

Alors le  est un peu sévère à mon avis. J'aurais compris un simple « pas d'accord ».


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Désolée si ce n'était pas clair, mais il y a bien le mot « jolies » dans « non seulement jolies ».
> Je voulais dire qu'elles sont jolies, mais pas que...


Désolé, pour moi ce n'est toujours pas clair: _"non seulement ..... mais aussi/avant tout" _n'a pas 36 significations, à mon avis. 

Pour t'être _agréable_, j'ai changé   en .

Edit: le message # 16 de Nicomon a été édité entretemps.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je voulais dire qu'elles sont jolies, mais pas que


Oui, et nous, nous disons que non, elles ne sont pas forcément jolies. 



Nicomon said:


> Dans mon vocabulaire,_ joli_ et _beau_ ne sont pas synonymes.


Ça vient de là alors, parce que pour moi, il n'y a guère de différence. Quelle distinction fais-tu ?


----------



## Nicomon

JClaudeK said:


> Pour t'être agréable, j'ai changé  en .


  Merci  

@ MC :  je fais la même distinction qu'entre les mots anglais correspondants.
Pour moi _pretty_ et  _beautiful/handsome_ ne sont pas synonymes.    

La beauté est plastique / froide.   On l'a dit... une personne peut être belle sans être charmante.
Mais à mon avis - qui vaut ce qu'il vaut - une personne jolie est en général charmante aussi.
Jolie :   Jennifer Aniston
Belle :   Catherine Zeta Jones

J'ai écrit  _mais aussi/_*avant tout.   *Mais ce n'est pas moi qui ai écrit «_ joli_ » comme synonyme de
« _charmant_ » dans la définition que j'ai copiée de L'intern@ute.


----------

